# Rogan in a (modified) Miami ... open to your critique



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I am going for the bell bottom look on his bracelets.... he needs to grow into them a bit... I think it's more manly! lol









I don't have a HV dryer yet, that's why he's not very straight, I have to use my hand held one, so he's pretty curly, but I kinda like it... and I like topknots more blended into the ears, so that's the look I'm aiming for, I'm very much in the experimental stage, just learning things as I go  (fyi - he normally has a beautiful tail set, but not when he's on the table - I don't usually groom on our patio table, but it was a nice day out and I was just completing the groom I started yesterday.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

No critiques here. It looks great. I like the curly too. Love his tk and rich color too.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Olie  I really enjoy this whole grooming thing ... his feet still need to be shaved... saving that for tonight! I like to groom in stages


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Only critique.. clip his nails! Everything else looks great! ^^


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Only critique.. clip his nails! Everything else looks great! ^^


haha, I actually did that right after I took the pics! I used to grind them down, and I've gotten to like the clipper better, way faster! Sometimes I still grind them after they've been clipped to round the edges.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he looks great Heather. You are doing an awesome job on him!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you did just fine!  He looks nice and his trim looks even.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

ooh, I think he looks great! Love the big afro blended into the ears sooo much. I am so in love with that look  Also he looks so awesome all curly! I just want to cuddle him!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

oooh, looks nice  and standing so pretty on that table. Haha, Saleen had better be in a grooming loop or she will just randomly decide grooming is over and off she goes like it's nothing lol.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks everyone!! it's very encouraging to get all your positive comments!! It's a lot of work, this grooming thing, very time consuming and I put a lot of pressure on myself to make it look good!! When all is said and done, it's really great to get good feedback from others who know the breed.... It means a lot to me! It's like a sigh of relief in a way, whew, he looks ok, good! I can breath easy  lol
At least I won't have to clip and scissor him for a little while now  just comb out his topknot, tail and bracelets once a day, trim his face feet and tail every couple of weeks (and do nails! and clean his ears lol)! We're all good! 
Totally low maintenance for summer! :clap2:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

He looks great!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Looks like you did a fine job of clipping him. He is a really lovely shade of red! I like that top knot look on taffy too. Billy doesn't carry it as well. Low maintenance is always good...LOL
_


----------

